# Travel Trailer Covers



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello,

Just wanted people's opinions on travel trailer covers. In particular I am considering one for a 25RSS but would like to hear from anyone that has one for their trailer.

Are they good at protecting from the elements? Any concerns about moisture build up? I am assuming they do a pretty decent job on RV protection. Is there a preferred type or vendor? Best place to buy one? Etc...

Thanks!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I would like to know this as well. I am trying to decide if a cover is the answer or go with a large enclosure that you drive the TT into (metal or canvas type).


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

There have been a couple threads on this issue before. If I remember correctly, the general consensus is "no cover."

May I suggest you do a forum search for "trailer covers" to see if you can find the thread. I don't know exactly when it was last discussed. Sorry.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Since I am a "belt and suspenders" type of guy, I would use the cover and the shed.

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am not a fan of covers that touch the trailer. The roof may be one of the most sensitive parts of the trailer and if the cover is not on perfect then even a slight breeze can lead to chaffing and possibly to a hole in the roof.

If you must park it under a tree long term then maybe a cover is a valid accessory but if it is out in the open just let it be. You only need to wash and wax (or treat with a UV protectant) then everything should be fine.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

While mine was is storage for the winter I used one and when I pulled it off there were black marks tt they came off with alot of elbow grease so I say no to cover


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm with Andy on this one. I think often times covers do more harm than good. And putting them on / removing them has got to be a P.I.T.A.

I good shed/carport arrangment would be preferable.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

